# I don't know where to put this but head lice won't go away! D:



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I have thick curly hair for starters. I got it in July and have been washing my hair with the lice stuff every week and picking through my hair. It won't go away! I recently have been itching and my mom went through my hair and didn't mind anything at all however I took a shower yesterday and a dead lice fell out on to my hand. WTF?!? Why do they keep coming back? D: My sister and mom had it too but got rid of it in August. For some reason, they won't go away in my hair. My hair is really clean. I shower everyday and do put hair cream and stuff in it.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

How old are you?
I had lice until 13 years old. The only thing that worked for me was rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> How old are you?
> I had lice until 13 years old. The only thing that worked for me was rubbing alcohol.


I'm in my mid to late teens. Do you know how sad this is?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Isn't there a medicine or shampoo designed for killing off lice? Unless you already have it. In which case I'm out of options Satan.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Satan Claus said:


> I have thick curly hair for starters. I got it in July and have been washing my hair with the lice stuff every week and picking through my hair. It won't go away! I recently have been itching and my mom went through my hair and didn't mind anything at all however I took a shower yesterday and a dead lice fell out on to my hand. WTF?!? Why do they keep coming back? D: My sister and mom had it too but got rid of it in August. For some reason, they won't go away in my hair. My hair is really clean. I shower everyday and do put hair cream and stuff in it.


Sounds like you're not cleaning thoroughly enough or you are around someone who keeps reinfecting you. You have to wash *EVERYTHING.*


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

You should change your bedsheets and change your towel. Then make sure you're not getting them from other people... Don't get too close to people who may have heaps of them. 

Changing bedsheets and pillow cases is important. And continue to use the medicine. Might be very difficult with the type of your hair.


~Tapatalking ~


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Having had a kid can say it is a real pain. Like it was said above, you have to wash EVERYTHING you touch. There are sprays for hard/smooth surfaces like furniture and toys,wash what you can, put in the dryer what you can (pillows and cushions, stuffed toys) to tumble at high temp 10-15 minutes. You're probably getting reinfested by either your things or people around you.Don't share combs or headwear and, if using insecticide based treatments, PLEASE don't use weekly. It's toxic, that's how it kills lice. Instructions say no more than every two weeks. 
If patient and can afford, you can saturate hair with olive oil and cover with plastic wrap left overnight. Supposed to smother, but could be messy. Doesn't kill eggs, but makes them easy to remove and good for the hair. You may have to reapply. I'm not against traditional methods, just not used weekly, and they don't kill eggs, so you also have to reapply when they hatch. Mostly, deal with surrounding and since they all kill lice, dead ones could simply be a sign it is working. Hope it helps.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

My hair's pretty thick and wavy too. I probably have the thickest hair known to man. Last time I had head lice was several years ago, and _man _it's annoying! 

When I finally figured out that, indeed, the house was infested, we got some stuff that is pretty much one use. I sat down and had it applied by a family member, and they all fell off dead. It was disgusting, but effective. They were gone after I washed my hair after that treatment.

I wish you luck.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Satan Claus said:


> I have thick curly hair for starters. I got it in July and have been washing my hair with the lice stuff every week and picking through my hair. It won't go away! I recently have been itching and my mom went through my hair and didn't mind anything at all however I took a shower yesterday and a dead lice fell out on to my hand. WTF?!? Why do they keep coming back? D: My sister and mom had it too but got rid of it in August. For some reason, they won't go away in my hair. My hair is really clean. I shower everyday and do put hair cream and stuff in it.


Is it possible you are getting re-infested somewhere? You have to clean out everything, bedding, clothes, pillows, etc. Follow the instructions others have indicated, you have to kill them everywhere they hide.

You could get your hair buzzed really short, that should also help. 

(I didn't notice the gender of the OP. I guess the latter isn't an option).


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

When I nannied for several years, the kids would bring it home at least once a year. One month they had it three times. I wanted to cry by the third time. 

-We'd start with everyone in the house getting the special shampoo treatment (that was 7 people). I had really long hair. When we got it 3 times in one month, I decided to cut it short to make it easier to shampoo. I looked at it as an excuse to try a new hair-do.
-From there, we'd gather up all sheets, clothes, blankets, towels, everything, and wash them in *hot* water. Anything that could *not* be washed in hot water was placed in a sealed garbage bag for one month. That's how long it would take for the insects to die off.
-Stuffed toys, bed pillows (and any other pillows in the house) were put in the dryer for a half hour so the heat would kill everything. Anything that could not go in the dryer was placed in garbage bags for a month.
-Mattresses and furniture were sprayed with lice spray for the allotted time, and then we vacuumed everything, including all the floors. It's also good to wash up furniture where people sit, like kitchen chairs, lawn chairs, benches, end tables near sofas, etc. 
-All hair articles had to be washed in hot water or sealed in bags for a month. This includes combs, brushes, hair bands, clips, anything and everything you use for your hair.
-Remember too to treat hats, coats, jackets, hoodies, anything you wear on a regular basis but don't even think about. Leather jackets had to be placed in a plastic bag for a month.
-Don't be tempted to take anything out of the bags before a month is up. It's not worth the aggrevation to be reinfected just so you can wear something you really miss.

I really feel for you. Getting lice is never fun. And when it keeps coming back, it makes you want to rip your head off.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Is it possible you are getting re-infested somewhere? You have to clean out everything, bedding, clothes, pillows, etc. Follow the instructions others have indicated, you have to kill them everywhere they hide.


That's possible and yeah I did all that. I must be getting it from someone I'm close to..


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

You can shave your head and keep your hair really short.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Vic said:


> You can shave your head and keep your hair really short.


I think that is a great option. I know you are a girl and probably don't want to do it. Maybe you could wear a more pixie-style cut that wouldn't be too short if you're worried about people mocking you? I know it's already been said, but changing your bedding is vital.


----------

